# Perte de compte Boom Beach et game center



## Tane (7 Juin 2017)

Bonjour, 

Suite au vol de mon iphone SE 64Go, Orange m'a fourni un téléphone de prêt, un 5C à 8Go... Evidemment, j'ai eu quelques soucis pour restaurer ma sauvegarde iCloud, j'ai dû virer plein d'applis, de musique, de photos, l'enferrrrrrr, parmi lesquelles, je crois, Game Center. 

Or voilà, je voudrais maintenant jouer à Boom Beach sur mon tel, mais impossible de jouer sur ma partie précédente. Boom Beach fait en effet partie des applis que j'ai virées (avec les données donc...) avant de la retélécharger depuis l'appstore après avoir fait un peu de place sur le phone. 

Mais maintenant, plus moyen de récupérer mon ancienne partie (je rappelle que j'ai viré les données) et plus moyen de me connecter à game center pour cela puisque l'appli n'est plus sur l'iphone... et n'est plus dispo au téléchargement! 

Vous me suivez? ^^

Ya-t-il moyen de récupérer ma partie en la reliant par exemple à mon compte facebook? Ou par un autre téléphone? 

Ou cela veut-il dire que les utilisateurs Apple, depuis la fin de Game Center, ne peuvent plus sauvegarder sereinement les jeux de SuperCell??

Merci de votre aide


----------

